# counter-strike



## ibanez_freak (Aug 27, 2005)

hey,

any one play conter-strike? If so then send me your msn address and we could arrange a game.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not counter strike, but BHD, and Americas Army. :wink: Don't have MSN but use Xfire.


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 23, 2005)

I play, but I don't use MSN.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 23, 2005)

i have counter strike source... anyone got?


----------



## Macano (Sep 24, 2005)

I used too, but my patience is far too short to put up with the droves of cheaters and horrible admins who do nothing about it :evil:


----------

